# Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an



## Hitcher82 (9. Februar 2017)

*Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Hallo alle,

mein 2play Comfort 120 UM Vertrag läuft im April aus und ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung den Anbieter zu wechseln weil ich leider so gar nicht von der möglichen Geschwindigkeit profitieren kann. Da ich kein Lan Kabel durch 3 Zimmer durch bis zu meinem PC legen kann, und auch das WLan Signal des UM Routers TC7200.U wirklich extrem schlecht ist (war ich als ehemaliger 1&1 Kunde wirklich anders gewohnt von der Fritz!Box) hatte ich als Lösung die devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit Powerline (500 Mbit/s Internet über die Steckdose, 2x LAN Ports, 2x Powelan Adapter, PLC Netzwerkadapter).
Aber hier habe ich wirklich massive Einbrüche. Während ich mit dem Lan Kabel direkt am Router die volle Bandbreite genießen kann kommen mit den devolo dLan Starter Kit nur ca. 15 Mbps (Upload 5,8 Mbps) am PC an. Die devolo Teile müssten ja technisch gesehen mehr durchlassen als bisher ankommt und somit noch Luft nach oben haben. Die sind übrigens direkt in der Steckdose angeschlossen.
Woran kann das also liegen bzw. wie könnte ich das überhaupt verbessern?
Meine Wohnung ist ca. 100 qm groß und mein PC ist gerade im ungünstigstem Raum den es gibt, also wirklich am weitesten weg vom Router. Im Wohnzimmer sind neben dem TV, PS4, Sky-Receiver (alle per Lan Kabel) noch ein Laptop (WLan) sowie 2 Smartphones verbunden. Aber nie nutzen alle Geräte gleichzeitig das Internet weshalb ich mir diese enormen  Einbußen nicht erklären kann. Wenn ich mit dem Smartphone über WLan direkt im Wohnzimmer ins Internet gehe kommen immerhin 73 Mbps an (Upload 6 Mbps).
Was kann ich also tun um die Situation zu verbessern? Hardware austauschen (liegt es am Router oder an devolo?) oder dann eben doch den Anbieterwechsel zu 1&1 (dann wäre ich aber auf das WLan Signal angewiesen wenn der Router im Flur steht !?!
btw 1&1 kann mir aber nur bis zu 25 Mbps anbieten denn mehr geht nicht durch die Telefondose...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Zu den Devolo´s kann ich nix sagen, aber warum hast du dir nicht einfach einen stärkeren Router gekauft ? Ich mache das nicht anders, da das Wlan von der Horizon Box wirklich mehr als schlecht ist.


----------



## Hitcher82 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Zu den Devolo´s kann ich nix sagen, aber warum hast du dir nicht einfach einen stärkeren Router gekauft ? Ich mache das nicht anders, da das Wlan von der Horizon Box wirklich mehr als schlecht ist.



Also ich bin zum ersten mal bei UM. Es ist aber nicht die Horizon Box sondern ein Technicolor TC 7200 Router. Ich weiß ja nicht ob jetzt ein neuer Router mit stärkerem WLan im Wohnzimmer dann Abhilfe bringt da das Signal ja nen weiten Weg hat bis zum PC.
Da die FritzBox bei einem Anbieterwechsel im Flur stehen würde wäre das schon ein Vorteil jedoch geht da leider nicht mehr als bis zu 25 Mbps.
Würde ja gerne mehr empfangen über UM wenn es da ne Lösung gäbe


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Klingt als sind die beiden Steckdosen die du derzeit verwendest mit unterschiedlichen Außenleitern beschaltet. Darunter leidet natürlich die Signalqualität stark. Abhilfe schafft da ein Phasenkoppler, eine Beschaltung der Steckdosen mit dem gleichen Außenleiter (z.B. im Sicherungskasten) oder das austesten anderer Steckdosen/Zimmer.

Teste doch z.B. aus, ob du mittels DLAN die volle Bandbreite in ein zentraleres Zimmer bekommst (z.B. Flur), um dann dort einen WLAN AP aufzubauen.

Alternativ gibt es auch Möglichkeiten ein TP-Kabel ohne viel Aufwand versteckt zu verlegen. Z.B. mit Flachkabeln hinter/unter Fußleisten etc.


----------



## Hitcher82 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Klingt als sind die beiden Steckdosen die du derzeit verwendest mit unterschiedlichen Außenleitern beschaltet. Darunter leidet natürlich die Signalqualität stark. Abhilfe schafft da ein Phasenkoppler, eine Beschaltung der Steckdosen mit dem gleichen Außenleiter (z.B. im Sicherungskasten) oder das austesten anderer Steckdosen/Zimmer.
> 
> Teste doch z.B. aus, ob du mittels DLAN die volle Bandbreite in ein zentraleres Zimmer bekommst (z.B. Flur), um dann dort einen WLAN AP aufzubauen.
> 
> Alternativ gibt es auch Möglichkeiten ein TP-Kabel ohne viel Aufwand versteckt zu verlegen. Z.B. mit Flachkabeln hinter/unter Fußleisten etc.



Danke für deine Vorschläge.
Da ich im kl. Büro nur 2 Steckdosen habe kann ich leider nur diejenige nutzen welche nicht direkt am Schreibtisch liegt. Hätte damals bei  Kauf eher drauf achten sollen das so ein dLan Teil auch eine integrierte Steckdose hat wenn man schon so wenige im Raum hat.
DLan im Flur austesten wäre eine Option, jedoch habe ich da nur Steckdosen im vorderen Bereich (also wo auch wie in der Skizze der 1&1 Router stehen würde). Jedoch ein Flachbandkabel dann verlegen über mehr als 3 Türrahmen ist leider unsichtbar nicht möglich also fällt das auch flach.
Denke ich muss es testen wenn ich es gegenüber vom Büro in dem Raum versuche (direkt rechts neben meinem Büro geht leider nicht weil dort das Bad ist). Da wäre der Weg nicht soweit und mein derzeitiges LAN Flachbandkabel ausreichend.
Sollte das auch keine Verbesserung sein, kann ich mir ja dann den Kauf anderer devolo Geräte sparen weil es einfach an der Steckdose liegt.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Noch als kleiner Hinweis zu den von dir ausgesuchten devolo Adaptern:
Diese haben zwar ein 500 im Namen, können dies aber max untereinander erreichen.
Da der Adapter "nur" eine Fast Ethernet Schnittstelle hat, kommt aus dem Adapter max. 100 MBit raus. Egal wie schnell diese kommunizieren.
So kannst du deine 120MBit UM Leitung auch nicht voll ausreizen.

Auf der Amazon-Produktseite ist dies ziemlich gut zu erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justme (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Es gibt von Devolo auch eine Pro-Version(die Dinger sind dann schwarz), die sollen etwas besser sein wie die normalen 0815 Dinger von denen..

Kann dir aber auch nur dazu raten ein Kabel zu verlegen ,wenn du wikrlich Ruhe und die volle Bandbreite haben willst..


----------



## Hitcher82 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Ich werde mal Malkoms Ratschlag befolgen und 2 Zimmer weiter mein jetziges devolo dLan testen, und auch mal allein aus Neugierde im Bad direkt neben meinem Zimmer. Wenn aber hier keine Verbesserung eintritt, teste ich mal die Pro-Version  aber da erwarte ich dann auch mal mindestens eine Verdopplung der jetzigen Bandbreite. Welchen der 4 verschiedenen Pro (1. dLAN pro 1200+ WiFi ac >>> 2. dLAN pro 1200+ PoE >>> 3. dLAN pro 1200+ >>> 4. dLAN pro 500 Wireless+) sollte ich denn nehmen?
Gebe euch dann mal Rückmeldung. Ansonsten war es dann das für mich mit UM.
Danke für die Ratschläge !


----------



## justme (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Da du ja kein Wifi anscheinend brauchst, nimmst die 3. dLAN pro 1200+.

Oder benötigst du PowerOverEthernet, bzw. willst du Wifi noch dazu ausstrahlen?


----------



## Hitcher82 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Update: Konnte nun zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten mal die Steckdosen 2 Zimmer weiter von meinem PC testen und muss sagen das dort wirklich mehr durch die Leistung ankommt. Im Durchschnitt um die 25 Mbps / Upload 6 Mbps. Sogar im Bad nebenan ist es nur minimal schlechter. Bin nun am überlegen ob ich eben die Steckdose im Gästezimmer weiter benutze denn so müsste ich ja gar nicht viel Kabel durch den Flur verlegen und würde bei UM bleiben. Bei 1&1 habe ich ja das Risiko das es eh nur bis 25 Mbps wären während ich hier sichere 25 Mbps habe. Vielleicht geht ja dann sogar etwas mehr mit der Pro-Version der Devolo Teile welche ich ja auch noch teste.


----------



## Hitcher82 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

So nun konnte ich endlich auch mal testen ob sich der höhere Kaufpreis des Devolo dLAN pro 500 Wireless+ Powerline Starter Kit lohnen würde gegenüber meines normalen devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit Powerline. Tut es (bei mir) defintiv nicht !!! Es kamen sogar nur 4 Mbps an. Der Upload war aber fast gleich. Und wieder 150 € gespart - bin auf besten Wege reich zu werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Wo liegt das Problem ein LAN Kabel zu legen?  Da hast du 1-10 Gbit/s garantiert und kannst deinen 120er Vertrag immer voll auslasten.


----------



## Hitcher82 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem ein LAN Kabel zu legen?  Da hast du 1-10 Gbit/s garantiert und kannst deinen 120er Vertrag immer voll auslasten.



Das Problem liegt darin das meine Madame kein Kabel(Kanal) im Flur sehen will. Auch wäre durch jede Wand (Wohnzimmer > Schlafzimmer > Gästezimmer > Bad > PC Zimmer) durchbohren keine Lösung denn spätestens im letzten Zimmer vor dem PC wäre dann damit Feierabend.
Habe deshalb bisher dLan benutzt weil WLan schon gescheitert ist trotz Verstärker.
Letzte Lösung wäre vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer das Kabel zu verlegen und von dort in den Flur und das flache Lankabel dann hinter Stuckleisten/Zierleisten an der Decke zu verstecken.


----------



## sozialhookah (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Leider hab ich den Beitrag erst ziemlich spät gesehen sonst hätte ich eher was dazu kommentiert.
Vergiss dieses Technicolor 7200u - Müll, crap was auch immer.
Ich arbeite bei der UPC als Servicetechniker und das Modem ist totaler Müll! 
Nur zum Vergleich.
Modem im SZ bis zum Büro sind es bei mir ca. 15m durch 3 Wände.
7200U - 10-20Mbit.
Fritz Box 7490 gekauft siehe da 80Mbit.
als ersten Schritt würde ich das 7200U in den Bridge Modus schalten und einen gescheiten Router danach ins Netzwerk einbinden!
Verloren hast du damit gar nichts weil einen Router tauscht man nicht alle 2 Jahre 
Solltest dann aber auch nicht sparen.


----------



## justme (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Probelm: 120 Mbps möglich - nur 15 Mbps kommen mit devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit an*

Oder du legst ein Kabel soweit es geht, und setzt dort einfach einen Access-Point hin.

Dann wirst du mit dem WLAN auch keine großen Schwierigkeiten haben!


----------

